# Noosa River mouth



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I mentioned the other day that some small queenfish were cruising the "new" Noosa river mouth. With the recent floods the bar has all but gone and the channel through is very deep. You can put your yak in around easily at a few points close by and then have a good paddle around the open water in the mouth itself. I caught this 63cm Trevally early this morning on a Rapala X-Rap. Apparently there have also been some very large flatties caught on the drift through the mouth using SP's. Well worth a go if you're near.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Nic,

Have been hearing a few reports of late that the Noosa river mouth has been firing after the floods, and with the size of that trevally it I may well be worth a trip soon.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Great stuff - I am yet to score on my X-Rap though.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great fish and they fight so hard. we get quite a few big eyes like that off the rocks at noosa. good stuff

Lee


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent catch Nic.
I've been hanging out to get up there, launch in the river, make a couple of passes around the mouth, then head out around the points to Alexandria Bay. With fish like that hanging around the mouth one wouldn't even make it to 1st point!
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm also told the next 3-weeks should remain good fishing in the mouth as the mix of salt and fresh is still a tease for the fish. This is my first fish on an X-Rap. I bought three off e-bay a while back.

Alby,
I was off first point and Teatree the other day. It was nothing but damn pike. Cast - -pike. Cast - pike. Cast - pike. Arrrgghhh....


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Nic
Sooooo, pike and more pike eh!...and I was even thinking of trolleying my kayak to Ti Tree Bay to save paddling time. I might save trolleying time instead.
Excellent news re the river mouth. Next weekend or the weekend after would be the earliest I can make it. Weather and tide look sooo good for tomorrow morning though...Can't wait to read your next report 

Alby


----------

